
Growing evidence Uighurs forced to work in China factories-report - apta
https://www.aljazeera.com/ajimpact/growing-evidence-uighurs-forced-work-china-factories-report-200302155812327.html
======
pinewurst
"Telecoms giant Huawei Technologies Co Ltd said it has read the report and is
looking into the matter."

